# Another Outback



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Well the DW and I felt we out grew our 23KRS so we traded it in on a 2013 310TB. Out growing it was pretty easy with two St. Bernard's.







We also were tired of one crawling over the other getting in and out of bed at night. The floor plan and space of the 310 fits our needs and we really like the room. We picked it up the 15th and the old dodge pulled it with no problems. Now comes the fun of reloading it and getting this season started.

David


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Very Nice. Enjoy your new camper!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I like this new layout. Lots of room. 
I'll be asking for a review in a couple years if I need to up size









Hope you have plenty of nice weather adventures with it.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats! It looks nice


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

cdawrld said:


> I like this new layout. Lots of room.
> I'll be asking for a review in a couple years if I need to up size
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea...we really like the space it offers and maybe it won't be cramped when we take the pups with us, they tend to take up a lot of space. As for the weather we're hoping spring will get here soon. They are calling for snow tomorrow, not like to east has been getting but enough to not go do anything.

David


----------

